
React Native for Visual Studio Code - miguelrochefort
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-react-native
======
jolux
This is awesome! Until now nuclide (nuclide.io) was really the only way to do
React Native work. VS Code is much faster and I vastly prefer it in almost
every way to Atom. Can't wait to try this on my current React Native projects.

~~~
jamesdwilson
You aware of Webstorm/IntelliJ's support for React? Maybe I am missing
something.

I'm still eagerly awaiting WYSIWYG/GUI tooling similar to MS Webforms or
Structor. (
[https://github.com/ipselon/structor](https://github.com/ipselon/structor) )

~~~
Bahamut
> VS Code is much faster

Webstorm/IntelliJ is even slower than Atom

~~~
jamesdwilson
I think it is apples and oranges. From my experience, Atom is an editor with
scripts, and IDE is a full blown code parsing and analysis engine. You can't
"jump to declaration" as far as I know, in the same way in atom. Or do complex
refactorings. IntelliJ tries to UNDERSTAND your code.

~~~
softawre
You can certainly "find references" and "jump to declaration" in VS Code.
Great support for this in TypeScript especially.

~~~
jamesdwilson
yep i was comparing against Atom

------
cheriot
Presumably this will be followed up with react-native-win? Microsoft is all
about cross platform when they're loosing.

~~~
galistoca
> Microsoft is all about cross platform when they're loosing.

Isn't this being too harsh on them? Personally I think they're doing better
than ever compared to the entire last decade of fuckup. Also MS has always
been about cross platform (Maybe you disagree because you think MS is one of
the platforms, but in reality the main reason MS succeeded originally was
because they were cross platform--supporting all kinds of computers instead of
trying to dominate full stack like Apple did)

~~~
cheriot
It's not a moral judgement, it's economics. When MS started out, like now,
they didn't have the market power to push people around.

If I come across as anti-Microsoft, it's more that I think the US needs better
anti-Monopoly laws. That's something we're still screwing up.

------
taypo
I didn't get why this is news? We're building a react-native app with vscode
on windows for a month now. (the team likes the combination very much, btw)

~~~
axemclion
Hey @taypo - how is that experience going ? Would love to hear how this is
working out.

You are right - this was announced at ReactConf 2016

------
gravypod
"Disable telemetry reporting"

Well, I knew that would be in there but I am surprised that they informed us
about this at least.

------
axemclion
Was this not announced at ReactConf 2016 ? :P

------
radicalman
wow...just an hour ago I asked if I should use Xamarin or React Native.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=11398297&goto=threads%...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=11398297&goto=threads%3Fid%3Dradicalman)

and now this arrives...

basically been struggling to run nuclide in an virtualbox ubuntu image on
windows.

This basically brings the react native to windows!!!!!!

I always found it pretty pissy that nuclide didn't support windowds out of the
gate and it was too much like Atom (insanely customizable but without the
ability to ctrl+click on functions and variable declaration and high
configurability with dependencies on 3rd party packages breaks Atom).

like the comment by jolux, I vastly prefer VS over Atom. In fact I might ditch
Atom asides using it as a powerful Notepad.

man what is going on today? it's like a blitzkrieg by Microsoft.

Yesterday Microsoft was still uninteresting to me because I associated with
being close source, not playing nice with other open source technologies....

I can confidently say that my view of Microsoft has changed dramatically after
release of VS, React-Native, Xamarin, and now an AWS Lambda alternative that
looks much better than AWS....here's hoping I can get some free credits from
Azure to test out Azure....which equally I used to ignore but now...I'm taking
a keen interest in Azure and what it has to offer over AWS...

It's really interesting to see Microsoft has made a huge effort in winning
developer's hearts by opening up everything and it's working!

~~~
alexc05
Holy shit! You're right! I only just put 2+2 together.

With Ubuntu space native on Windows you actually CAN develop a react native
app on Windows now.

~~~
axemclion
Actually, you could already use ReactNative with Windows, but there were some
quirks.

I just run the packager, with watchman and flow disabled, and it works pretty
well. The VS Android emulator is free and so much faster than the default
emulator - thats why i use Windows to create Android apps atleast.

~~~
alexc05
Thanks for the note. I'll admit that when I was Greenfield on my current
project the "we don't support Windows" stuff on the react native homepage was
enough to ward me off.

The timeline was to strict for me to risk running into a massive "gotcha."

Ionic was a known entity and the "we will deliver successfully" choice as
opposed to the "it will be so cool if this works" choice.

In my heart I definitely wanted to make the cool choice... But pragmatism won
out.

